# Loveland crew?



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

How many of you ride Loveland on a regular basis? Post up so we can run a snowboardingforum.com take over up there. Have a few beers, bbq in the lot, and ride our arses off. I'm up there a few days a week.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

just bought my season pass yesterday....i'll be there whenever i can


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I plan on buying my pass after payday, should just make the 23rd rate. I'm a snowboard newbie though.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet all are welcome to come ride with me, most of my friends feel like they HAVE to have a Yuppie (I mean Colorado) pass or a WP/Copper pass and they rarely go so I need some people to go up with. I'll be shooting you guys pm's whenever I go to see if you can make it. 

Liquid, that's just fine if you are complete newbie, I've only been riding for about 3 years so I can pretty much just ride down the mountain really, some jumps but I just like to go fast for the most part. As long as you have fun, let's go!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

nice man i'm looking for people to ride with too cause i don't know anyone here yet. I'll be going alot next week because its going to be my last week off before i go and get a job lol


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going pretty much every day next week but I need to find a different job too. I got a good job offer up in Breck so if I take it, I might just be moving up there


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, I haven't gone even once so I don't expect anyone to hang out while I do falling leaf, garlands, and J-turns...  I'm hoping to be linking turns by the end of my first day but don't know for certain how much my carry-over training is going to help.

My schedule is flexible, I'll just have to make up hours so I don't take a paycheck hit. I'll be mostly limited to ~9 to ~3 during the week for the most part as I have to drop off/pick up my elder son at his bus stop. I'm trying to come up with other arrangements but don't have anything yet.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, anytime you want go I'll try to give you some pointers. I'm pretty much self taught and I didn't really mess with the falling leaf and all that, it was mostly just the falling me lol. I spent my very first day on my ass pretty much the whole day, but the second time I went, I could turn without falling, pointing the board the other direction, getting back up, riding, falling etc. lol.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

anyone going tomorrow? ill be there


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I should be up there. It's dealer demo days, so I am going to take out some new gear and check it out.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

dealer demo days?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my buddy who's a lifty at Loveland and he said that Rome, Burton, and some other large companies are going to be there. I guess if you throw em a credit card number and your ID you could demo a Rome board all day long, I'm thinking about trying one, I've been looking at Rome lately as I've just outgrown my old M3 and I like to always have 2 boards in case something happens to one of em. I'll be there, and I'll be in the bar at noon if anyone wants to have a beer and ride a little bit. I may have a job interview in the morning, and won't know until morning but I'm down after that. If you see someone carrying this board, chances are, it's me. I haven't seen anyone else with this board at Loveland in 2 seasons now.







I'll have a green Columbia Jacket and black pants on.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We'll look for ya. For the dealer demo days, you have to have a shop sponsor, ski area, or something like that. The normal person can't walk up and demo. It's kind of lame, but it's really set up for shop employees to get hands on with all the companies new gear. 
We'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have black burton pants and jacket and electric googles ill be there around noon maybe earlier just yell Bobby if u think u see me


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I should be easy to spot. I'll be wearing green sessions pants, and either a red or blue softshell depending on how warm it is. (red if it's warmer.),plus a grey helment.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

loveland is saying 1 to 3 inches tonight hopefully they get more


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hopefully something, anything would be pretty nice. I'll give you guys a shout if I see you, if not, I'll definitely be in the bar at noon haha.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol yeah i wanna check out the bar there


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey guys, looks like I didn't find either one of you. Hopefully you hooked up. I was in and out of the demo area frequently and doing about 3 runs a setup. Conditions were pretty good for what it was. Nothing mind blowing that's for sure...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah i didn't see either of you lol.....i was only there from 12-3 tho conditions were alright.....
hopefully this storm next week hits and doesn't go north


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> yeah i didn't see either of you lol.....i was only there from 12-3 tho conditions were alright.....
> hopefully this storm next week hits and doesn't go north


I was there from about 11-3, too many people, not enough snow, and not enough run. I wish it would just snow dammit lol. It looks like it might do some snowing friday night/saturday with chances of it through the weekend. They need more runs open! On the flipside though, my buddy sunk about $500 on his Copper/WP pass and went to Copper the other day, he said it sucked large icy crowded dog nuts so I think we were better off haha.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

anyone going tomorrow? if 70 is driveable without chains i am probably going....i'll be there on Thanksgiving too


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I havent it made it up there yet this year, I've been up to keystone and abasin 4 times though. I'll definatly be going a lot here soon so im down for a carpool, i got a big truck and plenty of room


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't go tomorrow because I have to work (dammit in my best Cartman voice) The snow is sticking and we probably have an inch or so here, but the plows are out. You'll be fine in a car if it's front wheel drive. According to several weather reports we should see snow a few days this week.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

snow this weekend  whos going? if i can drive out saturday without horrible road conditions im going.....
sunday im going with this chick who never went before so i'll probably be on the bunny hill most of the
day :laugh: she wants to ski tho :thumbsdown: trying to get her on a board


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here let me fix that for you...



DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> snow this weekend  whos going? if i can drive out saturday without horrible road conditions im going.....
> sunday im going with this chick who never went before so i'll probably be on the bunny hill most of the
> day :laugh: she wants to ski tho :thumbsdown: trying to get her in *bed*


:laugh: 

As long as you have good tires on your vehicle you should be fine on the drive up. Snow crews generally do a good job on I70 so I wouldn't worry too much. I would worry about crowds of people heading up. I don't think this storm is going to be huge along I70, but the media is hyping it up. Throw in a lack of snow so far, and people jonezin' for powder, I bet the highways will be busy. Leave early. Be doing the Morrison hill climb on I70 before 6:30am and you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I absolutely hate traffic, even more so now that I don't drive that much, so I only bought the weekday pass. I was getting excited about finally getting to go on Monday when my wife reminded me that she's going out of town for work so I have to juggle the kids for the first half of next week. DAMMIT.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Today was sick  I'm definitely going tomorrow, it should be really nice if this snow keeps up most of the night.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

GREAT day at Loveland today fun fun new lift opened up and did some tree riding through like 3 feet of powder  
.....terrain park is going to be open maybe tomorrow....Im loving colorado!! now i just need some weeed!!!!!!!!!
everyone i ask doesnt smoke HELPPPPPPPPP


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

anyone tomorrow? I got some buds finally i'll be up in the stoner lounge bunch of times


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> anyone tomorrow? I got some buds finally i'll be up in the stoner lounge bunch of times


im goin up to keystone on tues if u wanna shred and blaze ill bring plenty of trees


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> im goin up to keystone on tues if u wanna shred and blaze ill bring plenty of trees


day or night?? ill be working in the day


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

saturday was fuckin cold and windy....today was lil windy but way nicer


----------

